# Has anyone tried Foresight



## Ruthie82 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

I hope this finds you all well and in good spirit

I wonder if anyone has tried the Foresight programme? (Hair analysis and vitamins/minerals). If so how long did you do it for, was it successful, any other useful tips while doing the programme?

Thank you Ladies

Ruth x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Ruthie82
My DH and I tried the Foresight programme before starting IVF - we did it through a nutritional therapist who arranged for the hair analysis, interviewed us generally about our health, then drew up a programme of supplements and diet recommendations for us both.  The results of the hair analysis were quite interesting as it identified various potential excesses/deficiencies in our systems.  We were advised to stick to the programme for at least three months (with no ttc during that time) and then went on to a "maintenance" regime of supplements.  It didn't work for us in terms of helping is to conceive without IVF but I must admit that both of us felt much healthier after the three months (and we hadn't felt unhealthy before) and it also highlighted ways in which we could improve our diet for ttc.  I don't know how much difference it actually made but I did respond better to IVF than might otherwise have been expected for my age and although our first two cycles were BFNs, we stuck with the maintenance regime (fine-tuning it by comparing it to recommendations in books by Zita West and Marilyn Glenville which were remarkably similar).  As you can see from my profile, we did get there in the end though who knows why!  Sorry for rambling  - I think what I would say is that it is worth giving it a try.  If nothing else, it is something you can do yourself which might help you feel a bit more pro-active and in control.

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## Ruthie82 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ellie,

Thank you so much for sharing your story with me, I am so happy to see that you got your bundle of joy

Ruth x


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Ruthie,

I just wanted to say that I also did the Foresight Programme from Jan to April this year and I felt great, although it is a struggle never drinking (annoying when friends think you are pregnant and you're not!) 

I knew I was going towards the IUI and IVF direction so I just want to be in the best shape I can. My hair analysis was good, but did show low levels of zinc and high levels of toxic metals (I ate too much tuna) so it was helpful in making me improve my diet.  

It is expensive to do it, so I think I would just recommend taking a really good multi vitamin and multi mineral each day, plus folic acid, and then just eat healthily etc.

Hope it is all going well!
X


----------

